# Lake St Clair - where to stay?



## Skeeterguy13 (May 20, 2015)

Hey everyone! 

In an effort to not hijack the other awesome St. Clair thread that seems to go on forever - lots of great stuff in there, i just have a question of where to stay in that area. I will be there May 23-25. Hoping for a place that won't break the bank, but also not have to worry about the boat still being there in the morning! Planning on launching either at 9 mile or metro. Also this is only my 2nd time there so any tips would be greatly appreciated! (Will be going for smallmouth) thanks!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I have stayed at the Red Roof Inn in Roseville, MI a few times. Lots of other fishermen there generally. I have never had a problem with my gear being messed with. It is pretty clean, but it is a Red Roof Inn, not the Marriott.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Skeeterguy13 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> In an effort to not hijack the other awesome St. Clair thread that seems to go on forever - lots of great stuff in there, i just have a question of where to stay in that area. I will be there May 23-25. Hoping for a place that won't break the bank, but also not have to worry about the boat still being there in the morning! Planning on launching either at 9 mile or metro. Also this is only my 2nd time there so any tips would be greatly appreciated! (Will be going for smallmouth) thanks!


NOT sure about that end...we stay north


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I always stayed in Wallaceburg on the Canadian side. It was much cheaper to do so with the exchange. A five minute drive to Mitchell’s Bay. Plenty of hotels, cabins in the area. Not sure what the rates are now, but it was the most inexpensive fishing vacations that I’ve ever been on. And the fishing is fantastic there!


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

Skeeterguy13 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> In an effort to not hijack the other awesome St. Clair thread that seems to go on forever - lots of great stuff in there, i just have a question of where to stay in that area. I will be there May 23-25. Hoping for a place that won't break the bank, but also not have to worry about the boat still being there in the morning! Planning on launching either at 9 mile or metro. Also this is only my 2nd time there so any tips would be greatly appreciated! (Will be going for smallmouth) thanks!


I have a kayak and drag it all over the country. Since I travel for business, I use hotel points and stay at Hilton and Marriott properties for free. But, I would like to suggest a different launch point. Try Brandenburg Park near New Baltimore. If you get there early, prior to 7:00 am I believe, there is no launch fee. After 7:00 I believe it's $5. Less traffic and plenty of room to launch any size boat. I'd also recommend fishing Anchor Bay, just outside of where the Salt River enters for Northerns and Smallmouths. Just a suggestion.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've stayed in the Roseville area, no problems.


----------



## Skeeterguy13 (May 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the suggestions, i think last time i was there i stayed in the Roseville area like you guys mentioned. Opiedog - i am going to have to look intro that area your talking about. Never really thought about the anchor bay area, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Anchor bay has a holiday inn Express in Chesterfield. 5 mins away from the ramp. At selfridge...all the restaurants and tackle stores close


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

polebender said:


> I always stayed in Wallaceburg on the Canadian side. It was much cheaper to do so with the exchange. A five minute drive to Mitchell’s Bay. Plenty of hotels, cabins in the area. Not sure what the rates are now, but it was the most inexpensive fishing vacations that I’ve ever been on. And the fishing is fantastic there!


Where do you launch when you stay in Wallaceburg? What about food?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

WPM said:


> Where do you launch when you stay in Wallaceburg? What about food?


There’s a public ramp in Wallaceburg on the Snye river and it’s a 5 minute boat ride to Mitchell’s Bay. For more convenience you can drive to Parkside Marine or Bass Haven and pay a fee to launch right in the bay. We stayed at the Motel 6 in Wallaceburg and you can see the public ramp in behind it.
As far as food goes, Wallaceburg is pretty commercialized and there are plenty of places to eat.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Would never recommend the launch at Brandenburg. That whole north shoreline is sooo shallow!


----------



## Acetylcholin99 (Apr 11, 2018)

Why not stay in Windsor. You can fish in Detroit river and Lake St. clair


----------



## ebijack (Mar 31, 2013)

I would suggest you pick your launch by the area/area's you want to fish. For this time of the year, I'd launch at the DNR launch off Crocker rd/Jefferson/16 mile.
27235 Ballard St, Harrison Charter Township, MI 48045
Just a few minutes off 94 exit 236. Minutes from great weed beds and all the mile rds which are used as a reference for fishing area's. 
9 mile if you want to fish near the South shipping channel (much shorter boat run).
Sulfridge, Harley Ensign would also be good. Fishing closer into Anchor bay.
If you want to fish near the North channel/east Anchor bay. DNR boat launch
9698 Anchor Bay Dr, Clay Township, MI 48001
Metro is a good launch, but it is a 30 min idle out the river to the lake.
PM me with any other questions.


----------

